# Moebius Dracula Chop



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,
Today on the chopping block is the Bela Lugosi as Broadway’s Dracula kit by Moebius. I know it has been said many times but I would also like to say what a great kit this is. I plan on buying the deluxe version when it comes out and I didn’t want two Drac’s that were pretty much the same. 
I started with the base. To me it seems a little big for a single kit so I chopped it down a bit. While I was doing that I also chopped a pretty good chunk out of my hand, I guess Dracula needed a payment in blood for modifying this kit. I also left off the additional floor section that can be added to the left side of the base.
As for Dracula, I wanted him to look like he was under some sort of an attack. I modified his legs to be open wider. I tipped his upper body back into a more of a defensive position. I raised his left arm and straightened his right arm. The cape… What a pain in the A$$. It requires extensive modifications. That is not really the problem though. The problem is trying to install and paint it. I can’t seem to get it to a point where I can paint the inside before installing it. I am thinking about building it without the cape.








Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's good start. Don't let the cape throw you off. Make one out of a materiel that you can mold to the new pose. 

Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Good idea.You can use the plastic cape as a guide by putting the material over the assembled cape in order to get the right dimensions.But first it could be a good idea to either glue the plastic cape together,or just tape it first.When the desired form of the material is obtained,pouring some liquid agent could be poured over it in order to make it stiff.Superglue or epoxy glue could possibly do the trick.Would make it smooth looking like a real plastic cape.This way,it would blend perfectly with the Dracual kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks like you're off and running on a cool project, keep on posting pics.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input/ideas. I was going to use some cloth material but I couldn't find anything with a fine enough weave.
I have been cutting the pieces of the kit cape and trying to get them to work together. I have decided to just have the cape in the back. When I had his left hand holding the cape it covered to much of the figure.








You can see at the shoulders I will have to use some Aves to blend it to the body.
















Unfortunately the way the figure is posed, I will have to paint the figure first then putty without messing up the paint. That should be fun.
Els


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Get the figure the way you want it (pre-final paint) and use Aves or Milliput to make the WHOLE cape..you can roll that stuff out like cookie dough.
Wrap the "Drinker of Blood" in some saran wrap and mold the cape to fit his undying body..

Steve


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Steve, I think it would be easier and more accurate if I made it out of Aves and draped it over the shoulders, but I don't have enough Aves on hand at the moment. Since I don't have the patience to wait for an order, I am doing it the hard way. I roughed in the shoulders with some Aves, once it hardens up I will fine tune it with some sandpaper and files.








While I was waiting for that I worked on the base.








I am going to try and cast the flame from the torch and put one of those tea lights in it. I used my favorite mold making material for small items, Amazing mold putty. 








It is a two part putty that you mix together 1:1 and then just wait for about 20 minutes. Tomorrow I will try and imbed the tea light LED into some clear resin and see how it looks.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think you can sculpt aves with rubbing alcohol..that way you don't have to sand so much.

It looks great!!!

Steve


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I Love the paint job on the base, Looks Fantastic!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Trendon, thanks
Steve123, I have never tried to smooth Aves with rubbing alcohol. The next time that I am using it I will give it a try. I am up for anything that will save me some sanding time.
I popped my clear flame out of the mold I made and wanted to post a couple of quick pictures.
I used one of these battery operated tea lights to light the flame. The have their own switch, battery and flicker so it is perfect for a electronics idiot like me.








I cut off the LED and imbedded it in the resin when I poured it. I then ran some wires through the base and resoldered it to the switch that I hot glued on the back of the wall.
This is what it looks like with the light off.








And here it is with the light on. Sorry about the quality of the picture, its hard to get a low light shot with a point and shoot.
















Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

What a cool project Els! The torch light is awesome. so is your paintjob on the base and door! Great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow! I'm impressed!

I sure wish the deluxe kit would come out so I could get going on this model....


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Love it! I really need to look in this folder more often.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bravo! Simple, ingenious solution.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I am pretty happy with how the torch turned out. Hopefully I will get some time to work on it this week.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a little time to work on the kit. I was able to paint most of the major parts. It is shown here not attached to the base and the head is just sitting on the kit. I am not sure how I am going to position that yet.








I need to finish the skin tones and then I think that it is almost done.
Els


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

'Looks like he's doing a dance move.

- GJS


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Batman,
If I turn him more to his left with his right hand pointing out it looks like he is trying to be Elvis. I gave serious thought to putting a microphone in his left hand, painting some blue suede shoe's and sculpting side burns to make him into the first DracElvis impersonator.
Els


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Els said:


> Batman,
> If I turn him more to his left with his right hand pointing out it looks like he is trying to be Elvis. I gave serious thought to putting a microphone in his left hand, painting some blue suede shoe's and sculpting side burns to make him into the first DracElvis impersonator.
> Els


But then you'd have to paint his Tux and Cape white and covered in sparkles to simulate rhinestones! 

- GJS : ^ )


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm not so sure what this new pose for Dracula is supposed to represent,but the one thing that comes to mind is that,before someone gives a new pose to Dracula,it would be a good idea to think ahead and visualize the end results before starting the modifications in the first place.Nevertheless,this was not a wasted effort since the modifications resulted in a way as a very satisfactory end result.Although close up shots would be necessary in order to form a final opinion,it could be seen as a flawless job as long as no scars from the modifications are really visible.It was also very educational.Congratulations are in order for this great modification job.:thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I think he's recoiling from a crucifix. If so, it'll work great.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I finished the Drac chop. It didn't really come out the way I had it pictured in my head but overall I am happy with it. I am hoping that it looks like someone tried to stake him and he knocked that away but is now being threatened with a crucifix. I made up a stake, but it is hard to see in the picture.








And here it is with the torch on. It looks pretty cool in person because it has the flicker effect but is tough to photograph.








Now I am ready for the deluxe kit to come out. I think that will be OOB though.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's right on the money now since Dracula is looking straight forward.Dracula's head was just looking in the wrong direction in the prevoius photos.Excellent job.Simply fantastic choice of colors and shading.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the very best one, so far! Wow. I love the new pose and the subtle dry grass coming through the pavement and leaves gathered up around the building. Perfect! And the light is just icing on the cake. Hey, my old digital camera has a video function. I find it easy to use for quickie 20-30 second vids of lights and stuff. And it's just as easy to post as a picture! _**HINT HINT**_


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I was digging the recoil pose alone but I love dios that subtly tell a story you don't have to spell out. So for me the stake feature WORKS - it makes you ask, _what's it doing lying there? Why's he standing like that? Ah! Someone attacked him! _etc etc Makes you think AND is chock full of SUPERB workmanship to look at! Be proud!!!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
Kdaracal, my camera can take videos so maybe I will play around with that a bit and see how it turns out.
I have built vampires before but this is my first Dracula. For some reason I had the hardest time trying to get his skin tone right. I must have redone it about 5 times. I normally like my vampires more "creaturefied" but I think Dracula is a little more human in appearance. I kept either getting it to purple or to human like. To be hones it looks better in the pictures than in person. Any good tips on Dracula flesh???


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done!


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

I enjoyed your photos, the debris on the ground brings the whole scene together. Your Drac sure looks life-like to me!
Cujo.


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Inspirational !! The cape turned out really great on shoulders/arms.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like he is recoiling from Van helsing holding a cross up to him.
Great job.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work! Nice job on all the little details. 

Sean


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

What an improvement over the original pose!.. brings the scene more 'alive'.. iv'e held out for the deluxe version of the kit.. my palms are now very sweaty waiting for it!!


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

The Batman said:


> 'Looks like he's doing a dance move.
> 
> - GJS


The Monster Mash?

or

"Vhatever happened to my Transylvanian Twist?"


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Very nice work!!! Well done!! :thumbsup:


----------

